# How to change the white seal of NRG PE tank on Swag 2 kit?



## Vaporesso (3/3/20)

The NRG PE tank is with the slide-open filling system. Did it happen to u that the white seal on the top was worn out because of the frequent slide? Check below to know how to change it!


----------

